

Here's why entrepreneurs may have a tough time hearing the Dharma - jrwit
http://justrollingwith.it/entrepreneurs-and-the-dharma/

======
leff_f
I read the quote more as a guideline on how to become more open minded when
learning something new than a call to connect with feelings and emotions. From
my experience, emotions are the worst advisers during tough times and I can
trust only knowledge.

